# Garmin Outfront Mount Nut



## smokeysmoo (17 Sep 2017)

I took my Garmin outfront mount off today whilst fettling and I've lost the bloody nut for it 

I've emailed Garmin but thought I'd ask on the off chance someone has a mount that may be damaged in some other way and so has a nut going spare.

It's only a tiny little bugger, and I could probably find one at my LBS but getting there isn't the easiest at the moment.

The mount is like this one,



Anyhoo, hoping someone can help


----------



## Hugh Manatee (17 Sep 2017)

Will it not be a standard M4 nut or something?


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Sep 2017)

If you can figure out the size, Boltbase on eBay will probably have them - I've used them before for a few things, and always had good service.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Sep 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Will it not be a standard M4 nut or something?


Very possibly but I don't know the size and don't have nuts to try.

If anyone knows the size and can let me know I sort it easily


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Sep 2017)

Official reply from Garmin received today;

_Dear Smokeysmoo,

Unfortunately we are unable to provide these parts, I would suggest purchasing a complete new set from our website using the following link - https://buy.garmin.com/en-GB/GB/p/114881

Kind regards,

Harry

Garmin Europe
_
So I've thanked Harry for his reply, told him there's no way I'd buy a new mount for the sake of a nut that will cost a few pence, oh and pointed out to him that they are a tenner cheaper anyway from CRC 

After I hit send I thought perhaps I should have asked him what size the damn thing was before I engaged any sarcasm but hey ho 

I'll just take it to a hardware shop/LBS when I get chance, I just don't know when that will be so it's back to the stock bar mount for the time being.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Sep 2017)

smokeysmoo said:


> Very possibly but I don't know the size and don't have nuts to try.
> 
> If anyone knows the size and can let me know I sort it easily



I have rummaged around and although I can't find the mother lode of nuts and bolts I have somewhere, I have found M3 and M4 sizes. You are more than welcome to them if you want to try.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Sep 2017)

The allen head on the bolt is 2.5mm, so a nut described as 2.5mm should fit.

Thread pitch could be a concern, but it looks like that's nearly always .45mm.

A word of caution, my Garmin mount doesn't appear to have a nut, rather a threaded insert which couldn't be removed without hacking at the plastic.

Yours may be different.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Metric-Thr...TF8&qid=1505761918&sr=1-12&keywords=2.5mm+nut


----------



## 400bhp (15 Oct 2017)

Just bob into a bike shop and ask for one.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (16 Oct 2017)

I have a selection I can let you have. If you pm your address again I can drop them off on my way home as I go past your road.


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Oct 2017)

Martin Archer said:


> I have a selection I can let you have. If you pm your address again I can drop them off on my way home as I go past your road.


Thanks Martin but I'd forgotten to update this thread, I've got it sorted now, cheers buddy


----------

